# Need help wiring low water cut-off to aquastat



## dave126 (5 mo ago)

Hi all,

I'm hoping someone can help with how to connect a Safgard Low Water Cut-Off ( Model 170 SV ) to an L8148A Aquastat relay ( Resideo ). Any help or some type of wiring diagram would be greatly appreciated!.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## dave126 (5 mo ago)

bump


----------



## Revolver (5 mo ago)

dave126 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm hoping someone can help with how to connect a Safgard Low Water Cut-Off ( Model 170 SV ) to an L8148A Aquastat relay ( Resideo ). Any help or some type of wiring diagram would be greatly appreciated!.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Can you send B1 from the aquastat through the LWCO and then back? 
Essentially interrupting B1 with the LWCO.
So the LWCO would receive the aquastat B1 as its L1 feed. It’s also going to need an L2 neutral and ground wired. Lastly the B1 leaves the LWCO (provided you have adequate water level or pressure) and actually feeds electrons to the burner. Does that make sense?


----------



## Revolver (5 mo ago)

Revolver said:


> Can you send B1 from the aquastat through the LWCO and then back?
> Essentially interrupting B1 with the LWCO.
> So the LWCO would receive the aquastat B1 as its L1 feed. It’s also going to need an L2 neutral and ground wired. Lastly the B1 leaves the LWCO (provided you have adequate water level or pressure) and actually feeds electrons to the burner. Does that make sense?


At the Hydrolevel website, find the installation guide for that model. The wiring schematics are on page 2 of 4.

The wiring scheme that I had suggested above is the general idea of the first wiring schematic.
There is another method drawn out secondly where you pull the jumper and wire the control with a power supply that is separate of the burner power supply.


----------

